# Gun Control Efforts



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

If this isn't Outdoor News worthy, I don't know what is!!

These days, everyone is so concerned about buck to doe ratios that this news is rarely mentioned. Our gun rights, and our hunting rights, are currently on the chopping block. Please pay attention to national issues folks. Every time someone attacks The Second Amendment our hunting heritage is threatened. This administration isn't going to give up the fight to severely restrict firearm ownership, and hunting, in the United States. Pay attention now, or lose your shorts down the road...it's your choice. Apathy is a dirty word.

http://hotair.com/archives/2011/05/25/o ... the-radar/

And this:

http://www.consumerfreedom.com/news_det ... atory-czar

"We ought to ban hunting, I suggest, if there isn't a purpose other than sport and fun. That should be against the law. It's time now." - Cass Sunstein

We can't afford another 4 years of Obama and his anti-gun/hunting agenda.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

In the Trib today. Does not sound like KSL will handle guns much longer.

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/news/51875 ... y.html.csp


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Even though the Second Amendment has NOTHING to do with hunting, the two freedoms will either survive together or perish together. Any hunter who isn't a member of the NRA should make it a priority to do so. The NRA is the only political organization with the muscle to take on these nut jobs, and it will fight for the rights of hunters just as vigorously as it fights for the rights of gun owners.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Great post; however I disagree. The Second Amendment has everything to do with hunting. No guns = no hunting dingus.  Although, I'm certain that you already know this. No personal attack intended...sometimes I need to clarify when saying something in jest. Far too many stiff folks have a tendency to take me literally. 

Why are so many people concerned about buck to doe ratios, and tag numbers, that they are not paying attention to the daily assaults on The Second? This puzzles me to no end. Nevertheless, I do understand the original intent of the Second, and let us hope that we NEVER need travel down that dark hellacious road. What you say regarding the NRA is an absolute fact! I just sent them another $100.00. I consider this money well spent. Ask yourself when you last visited the NRA website in order to track what they are doing. I contend that they are not perfect, yet they are doing some awesome things to stop power hungry bureaucrats’ from encroaching on our rights. Limitations on guns and ammo will ultimately lead to greater restrictions of hunting. The Anti-gunners will NEVER stop.
Cass Sunstein is out of his Marxist Freakin Mind! What purpose does it serve to keep tag numbers up, manage herds, and fight for our hunting rights without paying even greater attention to a government who wants our gun rights limited? Both issues go hand in hand; looking toward just one of these issues, and not the other, is pure stupidity.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Great post BERG well said.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2011/05 ... oups-warn/


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

mm73 said:


> Even though the Second Amendment has NOTHING to do with hunting, the two freedoms will either survive together or perish together. Any hunter who isn't a member of the NRA should make it a priority to do so. The NRA is the only political organization with the muscle to take on these nut jobs, and it will fight for the rights of hunters just as vigorously as it fights for the rights of gun owners.


The two certainly are very interrelated as the latter clause of your first sentence, that being said how can you say they are not related?


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

http://blogs.forbes.com/larrybell/2011/ ... p-in-arms/


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Great information Yonni! The last 3 paragraphs were a stand out in my mind. Anyone who believes that this could never happen in The U.S. should think again! I'm really surprised to see Forbe's run this type of article.

After you click the link, wait a few seconds for the stupid advertisment to go away.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

This is no longer something to brush aside: :evil:

http://www.newsmax.com/Newsfront/Anti-t ... /id/399438


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I guess the hard part is that we are all convinced that it couldn't happen here. The even harder part is that more and more people think it's normal. There have been posts on this site where people were concerned about making sure their guns were registered properly.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Here's an interesting read for anyone concerned about our anti-gun, anti-constitution, elected officials:

http://pajamasmedia.com/blog/house-dems ... r-hearing/

The Second Amendment:

"A well regulated militia, being necessary to the security of a free state, the right of the people to keep and bear arms, shall not be infringed." ~ The Founders

They wouldn't need to be afraid of The People if they truly had our best interests in mind.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

http://thehill.com/homenews/administrat ... fight-guns

They're Thugging us over again!


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

By Executive Order. NO regard for our Constitution!

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/obama-e ... gun-rules/


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Well, even though I appear to be a lone wolf watching the issue, I'll just keep posting up as they flow in:

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/congres ... to-resign/


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

http://www.nraila.org/Legislation/Read.aspx?ID=6989


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

You ingested too much Mercury filled Tuna at lunch. :mrgreen:


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

So, is anyone else who eats mercury filled tuna, paying attention to the corruption at The Federal level concerning our right to bear arms? Fast and Furious ATF agents get a promotion! Does this seem odd, or is it just me? We should be very concerned.

http://www.newsamericadaily.com/atf-pro ... %e2%80%99/

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/atf-pro ... d-furious/


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Who didn't see this coming?

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/nyc-may ... shootings/

or this:

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2011/09 ... er-agents/


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

ATF to allow public input for proposal to Outlaw shotguns.

http://www.greeleygazette.com/press/?p=9223

Not a joke. And, it would appear that we're not going to be allowed to protest this kind of stuff anymore. shock: Czars' gonna be Czars. :mrgreen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=7S ... &vq=medium


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow Berg. I havent seen this thread before. Lots of stuff that makes your stomach feel squeemish when you think about what some people want to do to firearm ownership.

My personal feeling is that these people who want firearms outlawed wont go directly after the firearms themselves. But make every effort to make owning a firearm so expensive that you wont want one. Maybe they will be gutsy enough to focus on tax stamps and various things to make the firearm itself expensive, but I think they will go after ammunition. I personally dont see them interpreting the right to bear arms as something that also contains the right to bear ammunition. So I fear that they will try and levee insane taxes on ammo, and make claims that lead ammo is bad for the environment, and mercury in primers is bad, and the propellants used are carcinogenic, etc.... and then they will use these things to justify taxes on ammo products. Tobacco seems to illustrate the way ammo will work in my eyes.... look at how much tobacco costs now as opposed to 20 years ago. And so much of that cost is tax! I dont use tobacco, but I find it interesting to see how much government control has taken place on the product.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Bax- you have hit the nail on the head. This is the same as what is happening with gas. The prices will continue to rise on fuel to push the puplic to electric or other means. Ammo has been on the rise for about 10 years now. The 1st reason we were told was that the efforts were going to support the ammo needs for troops overseas, and then it was cost to manufacture ect. The ammo will continue to go skyward just as everything else that the population uses. This is the same thing that has happened to beef. If we can't afford to buy meat in the stores or drive our trucks we should at least be able to own a bullet and fend for ourselves.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Great posts all!

Eric Holder and friends (I believe The POTUS) sought to create a false argument for more gun control, but they got nailed and a good man got killed as a result of their actions! Impeach Obama and Boot Holder out of office! They now conceal their actions by way of Executive privilege.

http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/news- ... gress.aspx

http://www.rememberbrianterry.com/

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/06 ... assertion/


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Here's one for you BERG....are you going to this?

Read what they want to charge Holder with... o-||

http://millionsofpatriotsmarch2012.wordpress.com/


----------



## MountainBro (Jul 2, 2012)

http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2012 ... s-results/

Google is jumping on board.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

MountainBro said:


> http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2012/06/28/google-shopping-to-censor-all-gun-ammo-accessories-results/
> 
> Google is jumping on board.


Here is a little more info on that
http://wizbangblog.com/2012/07/02/google-big-obama-donors-bans-firearm-accessory-sales-in-ads/

I just tested it and it kinda works. There are some loopholes in it that I found rather quickly. But if you search out Ruger 10/22, it returns zero results with no explanation of why it had zero hits....


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I have googled "stag arms model 3L" probably 3.7 million times since April, and I haven't had any issues finding exactly what I searched for. Hmmmmmm....(scratching my head)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

If you do a normal google search things come up. If you choose the Shopping section first, then google arms / ammo you will get 0 searches found.


-DallanC


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Great links guys. Heck, even old .45 hit the nail on the head! Yes, restore America now! 

Do some google searches on The U.N. Firearms Treaty. This is not based in Fiction...The POTUS, and his friends, want our guns by any means possible. Don't you think Fast and Furious is a great example of what a Government Gone Wild will do in a deliberate effort to create more gun restrictions? Many innocent people in Mexico, and one border patrol agent, have been killed as a result. Google's new limitations on gun and ammo searches is just the beginning of what's to come in a second term for The Socialist Idealog.

And when was the last time anyone actually visted the NRA website?

Here's a new article from WND.

http://www.wnd.com/2012/07/obama-told-t ... un-treaty/

Berg, clinging to his guns and religion.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Berg, this stuff makes me sick. I worry that this is going to be a battle fought with every presidential change and each time it will get worse and worse.

The worst part is, people fear what they dont understand and this is why they support these measures. I for one am mortified of spiders. But I cant just propose that we get rid of them because I dont like them. They have their place and serve a purpose. Furthermore, you cant expect to go against the laws of the land and eradicate a species just because we dont like them, just like we cant expect to go against the laws of the land and eliminate something that is guaranteed to us.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

You should be sick about this Bax. Anyone paying attention should be sick. :O>>:

How about World Gun Control? We are now staring world firearm control right in the face. The U.N. is drafting new restrictions. Today, it would appear that a good majority of our elected, and non-elected, pseudo-leaders simply have no regard for our rights as written in The Constitution! Please make sure that you vote for the RIGHT people in the next election.

Thanks in advance.

http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/artic ... -week.aspx

http://dailycaller.com/2012/07/02/congr ... stitution/

http://newworldorderreport.com/News/tab ... ntrol.aspx

http://theintelhub.com/2012/07/05/soros ... ainstream/

Support The NRA! They are not perfect, but they are working hard to help preserve Freedom, even if their hats are ugly as hell. 

One final thought comes to mind:

"When young men seek to be like you, when lazy men resent you, when powerful men look over their shoulder at you, when cowardly men plot behind your back, when corrupt men wish you were gone and evil men want you dead; only then will you have done your share." ~ Phil Messina


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

The latest:

http://www.nraila.org/legislation/feder ... erway.aspx


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

BERG said:


> The latest:
> 
> http://www.nraila.org/legislation/feder ... erway.aspx


Im glad to see that Senator Hatch voiced his opposition to this in the letter he signed to the President and Mrs Clinton

http://www.nraila.org/unArmsTradeTreaty


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

http://www.forbes.com/sites/larrybell/2 ... p-in-arms/

And this on Fast and Furious:

http://www.newsmax.com/US/ATF-furious-K ... /id/444757


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

And some more info on the UN:

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2012/0...-us-gun-owners-in-foreign-sights-say-critics/


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Why are some people so hell bent on bending over and taking it from the rest of the world? This country gave Great Britain the middle finger in the 1700s. We see how that worked out...ie freedom. What is so wrong with doing it today? Seems to me they want to give freedom away by chasing a far flung notion of world peace. It will only get less peaceful, folks, and you're telling me you want to live unarmed in a world like that? Not I! Heaven forbid the day ever comes that we must literally fight off the enemy, but if it does, I'll be there with the rest of you, and I will be armed, regardless of what the UN mandates.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Without getting into conspiracy theories on the forum, the most level headed argument that I have heard (and I say that with extreme contempt) is that the Second Amendment is in their eyes extremely antiquated and we are no longer under threat of tyranny and evil world leaders and that we no longer need firearms to protect our selves from such things. Furthermore, hunting is no longer necessary as we have a wonderful food system that provides all the food we would ever need. So you dont need a firearm to hunt.

Obviously these ideas are semi generalized and we could all refute them quite well. But they are real convictions of lots of people that are blindly following their liberal leadership to hell and back because they fear what they dont understand.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Ah yes, The Big Lie designed to deceive dumbed down masses of useful idiots.

Ever heard of the book called _How Do You Kill 11 Million People_ by Andy Andrews?

It's not what you might think, and NO I'm not suggesting that anyone be killed. Andy Andrews simply has a way of making a point with an eye opening title.

http://www.amazon.com/How-You-Kill-Mill ... 0849948355

This book is about who tells the big lies and why?

"Andrews issues a wake-up call: become informed, passionate citizens who demand honesty and integrity from our leaders, or suffer the consequences of our own ignorance and apathy. Furthermore, we can no longer measure a leader's worth by the yardsticks provided by the left or the right. Instead, we must use an unchanging standard: the pure, unvarnished truth." ~ Unknown


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

http://www.infowars.com/bombshell-un-gu ... -ban-guns/

Are most Americans ignorant to the facts?

Yesterday, The POTUS suggested that The Second Ammendment is simply about hunting. :shock: And, he's supposed to be a constitutional scholar?

Is this correct, or is it about tyranny?


----------



## gregkdc (May 19, 2008)

When the second amendment was written a citizen had access to everything the military had i.e. musket cannons etc. So the way I see it if you follow the constitution correctly the ATF wouldn't exist and you could buy missiles, tanks, jets etc if you had the money to do so. The problem is that the constitution has been abused and neglected for so long nobody even knows what it means.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

BERG said:


> Anyone paying attention should be sick. :O>>:
> 
> I'm sick!! :O>>: I'm mad that this can go on without the say of the American people, and with no recourse. -#&#*!-
> 
> This kind of move could start a civil war in the U.S.A.. :O•-: o-||


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

And today we get this from UpChuck Shoemire:

http://hotair.com/archives/2012/07/27/d ... rity-bill/

Magazine restrictions again! Maybe he forgot to read The Constitution too...or did he? Please don't forget that Step Uncle UpChuck is a Demoncrapt.

Still from another another Demoncrapt with crazy eyes:

http://thehill.com/homenews/house/24055 ... l-measures

:O>>: _/O Hey, it's a puke fest for law abiding, constitution loving, Americans everywhere!


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

http://sm1.netatlantic.com/track?t=v&ea ... =10501&&&#

AND JUST WHO THE HELL HAS BEEN EDITING THE CONTENT OF MY POSTS AT THE UWN?
:evil:

SERIOUSLY, SOMEONE HAS BEEN MODIFYING MY CONTENT! WTH? UPDATE: THE PERP. OF THIS INCIDENT HAS NOW BEEN IDENTIFIED AND HAS CONFESSED TO HAVING HAD A HAND IN THIS VILE ABUSE OF MODERATION POWER. I ASK THAT THE COUNCIL ON FORUM RELATIONS REPRIMAND HIM SEVERELY FOR HIS DIABOLICAL ACTIONS.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Online ammunition sales. They want to ban this too.

http://www.cnn.com/2012/07/30/politics/ ... index.html


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

http://conservativecontacts.netatlantic ... eu=200&&&#

The Latest


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

They tried outlawing alcohol in the 1920's and it made Capone a very wealthy and powerful crime boss. Point is - bad guys will get guns no matter what. The trajedy that happened in CO recently is what happens when you don't have guns.

One of Hitler's first actions was disarming Germany...


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Civil War?


----------

